# Subsequent to the Ziggy thread



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I tried the Ziggy's grooming products today for the troops and overall, I'm very pleased. I think the thing that I found most astounding was the ease with which I could make my way through Ruby's considerable mats without adding Quicker Slicker. It took a long time, but I was pleased with the result. None of them looks perfect, but I suspect it will be better next week. I must say though, grooming three dogs in one day is for the stalwart souls, not I. I definitely need a stronger blow dryer. It took close to five hours for all three.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awwww...they look nice! Brody just got out of the bath so he's currently zooming all over the apartment like a mad-dog. LOL One bath is more than enough for me!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

They look adorable!! You must have the patience of a saint!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

They look GREAT !!! Love them all.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

They look great and only three hours...it takes two to dry Yogi and I have a metro!!!! So now I am jealous!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Robbie, it took five hours. I need a better dryer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They look wonderful, Geri! Miss Ruby looks like she has gotten deeper red again, has she?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They look so pretty!! I like the Ziggy's but Gucci seemed to mat much more after it. and sooner...a few days after her bath. Granted, that could be from other causes and I still have plenty of Ziggy's left, I bought some IOD and was going to alternate each week.

I can't imagine 5 hours grooming. Takes about an hour for us, I still opt for the human dryer and haven't used the dog dryer in a long time...should sell it.

Yours have that 'happy when clean' look that Gucci gets, she hates the bath but I can tell she feels all good and sexy after wards..lol

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Yours have that 'happy when clean' look that Gucci gets, she hates the bath but I can tell she feels all good and sexy after wards..lol
> 
> Kara


Kodi is the same! He complains about his bath, but seems so happy when he is all clean, dry and fluffy. I can't decide whether he likes being clean or he just likes taht his bath is over!ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ruby is much redder and has been for a long time now. When she was wet, I was amazed by how dark she looked, right to her skin. I do agree, though they hate the bath itself, they do seem to like being clean. I know I like it.  They share my bed and there's nothing worse than a dirty bed mate.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Geri - they look so pretty! That Ruby has a bit of attitude?  Love the pose.

I cannot imagine doing three on the same day. My two have me worn out by the end. I do Finn first, because Augie is so much easier - it is nice not to have to struggle at the end!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I ordered samples of the shampoo & conditioner after seeing how beautiful your babies looked. Also, loved the idea that the mats were easier to work with - as Panda always has mats around the back of her ears and under her chin... Can;t wait for the products to arrive so we can try them as Friday is "bath day" at our house...

BTW - your whole crew is gorgeous, but Ruby and her expressions just crack me up!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

krandall said:


> Kodi is the same! He complains about his bath, but seems so happy when he is all clean, dry and fluffy. I can't decide whether he likes being clean or he just likes taht his bath is over!ound:


Yes, she seems happy and playful afterwards, maybe it is just happiness to be over with it, I would think that if she didn't hump her Snuggle bear for a good 30 minutes..and she beats the crap of out it. Throws it off the bed, slams him into the ground and then humps him, take a 20 second rest...repeat....ound: So I do think the bath makes her horny or feeling all sexy..haha.

Kara


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Yes, she seems happy and playful afterwards, maybe it is just happiness to be over with it, I would think that if she didn't hump her Snuggle bear for a good 30 minutes..and she beats the crap of out it. Throws it off the bed, slams him into the ground and then humps him, take a 20 second rest...repeat....ound: So I do think the bath makes her horny or feeling all sexy..haha.
> 
> Kara


ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Yes, she seems happy and playful afterwards, maybe it is just happiness to be over with it, I would think that if she didn't hump her Snuggle bear for a good 30 minutes..and she beats the crap of out it. Throws it off the bed, slams him into the ground and then humps him, take a 20 second rest...repeat....ound: So I do think the bath makes her horny or feeling all sexy..haha.
> 
> Kara


Or she's taken her "bath frustration" out on him!:biggrin1:

If I'm totally honest about it, I think Kodi loves all the attention and praise he gets when he's freshly washed, smells yummy and feels so soft. But does he LIKE being clean? I doubt he cares much, especially since he is VERY happy to "perfume" himself with deer poop or dead fish or...uke: (though I'm sure if he were full of mats he's be uncomfortable, but I've never allowed that to happen)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice job! I love Ziggy products on Jack. Dexter and Jack will be getting baths this week. I think it takes me less than 2 hours to bath and dry both of the boys. Their hair is about 3-4 inches long.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

pjewel said:


> I tried the Ziggy's grooming products today for the troops and overall, I'm very pleased. I think the thing that I found most astounding was the ease with which I could make my way through Ruby's considerable mats without adding Quicker Slicker. It took a long time, but I was pleased with the result. None of them looks perfect, but I suspect it will be better next week. I must say though, grooming three dogs in one day is for the stalwart souls, not I. I definitely need a stronger blow dryer. It took close to five hours for all three.


I washed my three today too! Big job but I cheat a bit by loading them in the care and going to the " do it yourself" bathing unit at our local pets op. Their tub is huge andthey get all the cleanup. They have the Bear dryer too. So all I have to do is the comb out. What a difference the CC buttercomb made for me today. Really hated to spend the money, but it seems to glide through the damp coat w/ out knotting up. 
The dogs look fine but I agree three in one day is hard on the back! BUT to have all three looking great is satisfying isn't it?


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, Geri, you are some wonderful photographer! And - dog-bather!

FIVE HOURS! My back would never make it!

Your dogs are absolutely gorgeous - why am I not surprised? 

Camellia is easier - coat cilpped quite short!

Mon, 5 Mar 2012 19:16:41 (PST)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Nice job! I love Ziggy products on Jack. Dexter and Jack will be getting baths this week. I think it takes me less than 2 hours to bath and dry both of the boys. Their hair is about 3-4 inches long.


 Hey what do you know that I don't. It took me 5 hours to bath Maddie and zoey today. Although I did do a trim on Maddie she was looking a bit old so I brought her ears up to the length they were when she was about 4 mo old. We used a combo of products Just trying to use up what I have before the next splurge. Would love to try Ziggy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Maddie is looking great Suzi!! good job!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I put in an order for some Ziggy's. I have about 2 baths left before I am out of doggy shampoo. 

I do like my local "Especially for Pets" store. I had to get some kibble and decided to check out their shampoo choices. I mentioned that I was looking for Ziggy's. The clerk quickly did a web search and checked out the site. Now they are going to order some samples.


----------

